# New Auto Train Sleeping Car Menu Posted



## LDKarr (Jan 14, 2020)

I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere else, but the new Auto Train sleeping car menu has been posted:

*Auto Train Sleeping Car Menu** (01/14/2020)*


----------



## RichieRich (Jan 14, 2020)

LDKarr said:


> the new Auto Train sleeping car menu has been posted*)*


Was on it last week. The tuff ""steak"" & Manicotti are the same. The fish was salmon and the chicken was a (teaspoon) red pepper sauce. They are adding a free shot-glass of wine now. You'll notice the repeating boiling pot o'water frozen vegetable medley and the boiled "baked" potato. I remember the crunchy couscous...."oh sir, that's not couscous....it's uncooked rice" LOL LOL No matter how bad the AT continues to get...the niece ends it with: "We're not driving!" lol Lol LOL We picnic before boarding!


----------



## dlagrua (Jan 14, 2020)

That's a rather abbreviated menu. No doubt it was created to keep the food at Amtraks lowest cost and serve it to the highest fare passengers. I sure miss the old days that were actually not that long ago. The new exorbitant sleeper fares elimination of amenities and the cheapening of the food offerings is a sure way to decrease ridership, but apparently that's what Gardner and Anderson want. They are unable to get congress to agree to cut the LD routes so they just set out to sabotage the service.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jan 14, 2020)

Heck, it looks a lot nicer than what we've got on the Meteor and Star!

I don't take the auto train, so please forgive me if I don't have this clear--but there is no food at all for coach passengers now and they have to hope there is a food truck somewhere at each end? Or is there a cafe car like on the other trains?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 14, 2020)

I notice that there is no vegetarian/vegan offering on it. Not everyone eats meat or fish or cheese.


----------



## LDKarr (Jan 14, 2020)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Heck, it looks a lot nicer than what we've got on the Meteor and Star!
> 
> I don't take the auto train, so please forgive me if I don't have this clear--but there is no food at all for coach passengers now and they have to hope there is a food truck somewhere at each end? Or is there a cafe car like on the other trains?



My understanding is that they are adding a Cross-Country Cafe to the consist, and that coach passengers will be able to purchase food there.


----------



## LDKarr (Jan 14, 2020)

the_traveler said:


> I notice that there is no vegetarian/vegan offering on it. Not everyone eats meat or fish or cheese.



I was under the impression that the manicotti didn't contain meat. Still, the cheese would make it a no-go for vegans. They're certainly not making it easy with this menu.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Jan 14, 2020)

I would be surprised if that’s not the upcoming western refresh as well. Unfortunately.


----------



## neroden (Jan 14, 2020)

Agreed, looks like sabotage designed to lower ridership.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm curious as to how it actually differs from what we have "now" (in terms of menu).


----------



## neroden (Jan 14, 2020)

Selection is slightly worse. Pretty similar to before, just less choice, worse for anyone with dietary restrictions.

At this point "bring your own food" seems to be generally wise advice...


----------



## RichieRich (Jan 15, 2020)

neroden said:


> Selection is slightly worse. Pretty similar to before, just less choice, worse for anyone with dietary restrictions.
> At this point "bring your own food" seems to be generally wise advice...


Amtrak is now basic transportation. If you have such delicate "dietary restrictions"...I doubt South of the Border will fill them better! LOL You can fly it in 2 hours! For example: DCA-MCO on American non-stop 2/18 = $49! I take the AT every month because I take a lot of stuff I need on both ends.


----------



## CHvision (Jan 15, 2020)

The cafe car for coach on the other hand has two select offers from the flexible dining menu

https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/...s/menus/routes/Auto-Train-Cafe-Menu-Coach.pdf
Asian Noodle Bowl and Braised Beef Bowl. With a snack, that's the dinner option. Breakfast is complimentary. 

I wonder if they'll be a swap with the Auto lounge cars with the cross country cars


----------



## BLNT (Jan 15, 2020)

Given the wine selection, I'd get a kick out of taking a bottle of our own to dinner and asking if they'd decant it for me... or if they charge a corkage fee, lol. Just the reaction would be priceless.


----------



## Palmland (Jan 15, 2020)

I will be interested to see the changes, if any, after the reported official start date of the enhancements - Jan 14, yesterday. I thought the flat iron we had on the train a few months ago was perfectly cooked and tasty and this menu sounds good with better choices than we had. Of course the taste and presentation will make all the difference. And, we really enjoyed the modified CCC serving as the sleeper lounge and overflow dining space.

But, no, it will never be like the Florida Special, or even Amtrak in its ‘good old days’. Personally I’m glad the service still exists and Anderson has stated he wants to improve the on board experience, even if it’s not what many would like. I think he realizes the service needs to be a notch above the mediocre service on other trains to maintain if not increase revenue. Certainly the market is different than for the rest of the LD network.

A couple we met in the lounge traveling between homes echoed RRRich’s niece’s sentiments: “This is so much better than driving I-95.” Lets hope ridership improves to regular operation again of the 50 car consists.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Jan 15, 2020)

This doesn't really look much different than the menu I remember having when I road a year ago. 

The cafe menu looks like the national cafe menu, but it includes 2 of the contemporary dining choices and doesn't include pizza. I certainly wouldn't pay $16 for those contemporary dining choices.


----------



## lordsigma (Jan 15, 2020)

This is similar to what the auto train has had just a change in the entrees. The auto train hasn’t had a full menu like the western trains since I have taken its always just a choice of 3 or 4 entrees. I’m guessing the fewer choices is due to the amount of people they have to serve. This menu was actually implemented a while ago it was the menu when I took the AT in October so they are now just finally updating the website. It wasn’t a gourmet dinner but it was fine for train food and similar to what was on there before. I thought the pasta thing was ok and the dessert was good. When I took it they had this menu but weren’t doing a free wine yet. This isn’t a downgrade except for coach who are losing dinner entirely I’d say it’s basically the same as it was - no better no worse.


----------



## RichieRich (Jan 15, 2020)

BLNT said:


> Given the wine selection, I'd get a kick out of taking a bottle of our own to dinner and asking if they'd decant it for me... or if they charge a corkage fee, lol. Just the reaction would be priceless.


Don't rock the train! LOL LOL Grab those plastic cups by the coffee machine mid-car. I fill one will Kendall Jackson chardonnay, the niece a Bogle Pinot Noir. Everyone knows my AT drinking habits! Then after dinner I'd invite dinner-mates for an after-dinner coffee.


----------



## jiml (Jan 15, 2020)

My kind of travel!


----------



## BLNT (Jan 15, 2020)

We traveled a bit lighter going north (see image) on our first Amtrak experience, but after our 12 hour delay - and a train that ran out of food - we added cheese, crackers, sandwiches, and other snacks for our trip back. We're learning !


----------



## b243923 (Jan 16, 2020)

Received this email today from Amtrak about the food trucks. My question how do you keep food warm. Are there going to be Microwaves for customer use.

We are contacting you about your trip on Train 52 the Auto Train from Sanford Auto Train.

We look forward to seeing you soon aboard the Amtrak Auto Train. Before your trip begins, we wanted to provide you with a preview of your dining options both at the station and onboard.

Prior to boarding, food trucks will be on site in Lorton and Sanford offering a variety of culinary choices. You can browse the food truck menu for your departure date and order ahead via the following links:

Lorton food trucks:  https://www.bestfoodtrucks.com/amtraklorton

Sanford food trucks:  https://www.bestfoodtrucks.com/amtraksanford

While onboard, be sure to visit the new Cross-Country Café, an exclusive space for Coach customers offering an expanded café menu of meals, snacks and beverages for sale as well as a festive environment during the trip. You can find the new Cross Country Café menu at  https://Amtrak.com/cafe

Prior to arrival, a complimentary continental breakfast will be served in the Cross-Country Café featuring crumb cakes, bagels, bananas and an assortment of cereals. Coffee, tea, orange juice and milk will also be served.

Thank you for choosing the Auto Train. We are excited to have you onboard.

The most up to date arrival and departure times are available on Amtrak.com, our free mobile apps or by texting or calling


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jan 16, 2020)

*



The first glass of wine is on us

Click to expand...

*
Is this new?l


----------



## pennyk (Jan 16, 2020)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> *
> *
> Is this new?l


yes.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jan 16, 2020)

the_traveler said:


> I notice that there is no vegetarian/vegan offering on it. Not everyone eats meat or fish or cheese.



https://www.amtrak.com/onboard/meals-dining/special-menus-special-dietary-requirements.html

Is this not applicable to the Auto Train? It does mention "Customers traveling in Coach class on the Auto Train who request a kosher meal will be charged a $40 fee."


----------



## RichieRich (Jan 16, 2020)

b243923 said:


> Received this email today from Amtrak


WOW ...All I get is: "Your train has been cancelled...good luck". LOL LOL And now a shot-glass of jug wine...


----------



## lordsigma (Jan 17, 2020)

RichieRich said:


> Amtrak is now basic transportation. If you have such delicate "dietary restrictions"...I doubt South of the Border will fill them better! LOL You can fly it in 2 hours! For example: DCA-MCO on American non-stop 2/18 = $49! I take the AT every month because I take a lot of stuff I need on both ends.



if you are in sleeper nothing has changed just different entrees. This menu is equivalent to before except you get your first glass of wine now and since I started riding it in the last few years it has been inferior to the traditional dining on the western trains. For coach it is obviously a downgrade. I do like the food truck idea, not as a replacement for coach dining, but just to have something to do while waiting at the station.


----------



## dromio515 (Jan 17, 2020)

The problem with the food 'trucks' is that it is just one truck. I followed the link and they have a different truck each day, but only one. So if the food offered on that one truck isn't to your taste...


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 17, 2020)

I only see one food truck listed per day. And the Lorton schedule has every day, but the Sanford schedule has some days missing! Does that mean on those days there is no food at all?


----------



## disney1990 (Jan 17, 2020)

The problem I see if, when you get to the station, you want lunch. You really can't purchase this food at 1 or 2 o'clock and save it until dinner time 5-7:00.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jan 17, 2020)

Just out of curiosity, I looked up the food truck menus for today. They are an insult to anywhere that has a variety of food trucks. It all looks like fast-food junk.

I also looked at the Coach menu. The vegan burger would be okay--I had that on the Star, and it was fine. Whatever you do, do not shell out $16 for the Asian Noodle Bowl. I had it "free" with flex dining, and it wasn't even worth that. It is a TV dinner and in some kind of odd sauce that upset my stomach (which is pretty cast-iron--hardly anything upsets it). I'm not saying other people wouldn't be fine with it--perhaps it was just a sauce I'm not familiar with.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Jan 17, 2020)

Hasn’t the auto train always been profitable? Why would you mess it up like this? 

I agree don’t pay that kind of money for a TV dinner. The cheese and cracker tray is pretty decent. For $6 I’d give the chicken wings a try I guess.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 17, 2020)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Just out of curiosity, I looked up the food truck menus for today. They are an insult to anywhere that has a variety of food trucks. It all looks like fast-food junk.
> 
> I also looked at the Coach menu. The vegan burger would be okay--I had that on the Star, and it was fine. Whatever you do, do not shell out $16 for the Asian Noodle Bowl. I had it "free" with flex dining, and it wasn't even worth that. It is a TV dinner and in some kind of odd sauce that upset my stomach (which is pretty cast-iron--hardly anything upsets it). I'm not saying other people wouldn't be fine with it--perhaps it was just a sauce I'm not familiar with.


Good post Patty, best summary of the "New" Amtrak Diner Clusterflub that I've seen!


----------



## Palmland (Jan 17, 2020)

I wonder if Amtrak is eliminating the shuttle they offer into town for those that want lunch there. I don’t understand why they bother with either as it’s so easy to drive into town and eat at one of the many good restaurants. We checked in before we went to town so no rush to return.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Jan 17, 2020)

Why do they call it "festive"?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 17, 2020)

crescent-zephyr said:


> For $6 I’d give the chicken wings a try I guess.


I tried the national cafe car's chicken tenders one time. Looked stale and unappetizing upon delivery but I gave it two bites of effort. No mas, por favor.



Palmland said:


> I wonder if Amtrak is eliminating the shuttle they offer into town for those that want lunch there. I don’t understand why they bother with either as it’s so easy to drive into town and eat at one of the many good restaurants. We checked in before we went to town so no rush to return.


You don't understand why someone would travel coach _and_ want a hot meal later than 2PM?


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 17, 2020)

Michigan Mom said:


> Why do they call it "festive"?


Someone at Amtrak had once been to a festival and they evidently thought that this was similar.


----------



## Palmland (Jan 17, 2020)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I tried the national cafe car's chicken tenders one time. Looked stale and unappetizing upon delivery but I gave it two bites of effort. No mas, por favor.
> 
> 
> You don't understand why someone would travel coach _and_ want a hot meal later than 2PM?



No I don’t. I assume you’re talking about getting something for dinner. How do you keep it hot and not soggy until 5 or 6pm? I suspect food trucks are primarily directed at the lunch crowd when they can eat it hot. I guess if you’re into cold dinners and have a cooler it would work for dinner. But you could that do by stopping in town too. I think most would opt for at least a burger from the cafe for dinner. 

I wonder if food trucks might be more useful in the morning for those wanting something more than a cold continental breakfast and have time while waiting for their auto.


----------



## lordsigma (Jan 17, 2020)

Palmland said:


> I wonder if Amtrak is eliminating the shuttle they offer into town for those that want lunch there. I don’t understand why they bother with either as it’s so easy to drive into town and eat at one of the many good restaurants. We checked in before we went to town so no rush to return.



They won’t. The shuttle is run by the town not Amtrak.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 18, 2020)

Palmland said:


> No I don’t. I assume you’re talking about getting something for dinner. How do you keep it hot and not soggy until 5 or 6pm? I suspect food trucks are primarily directed at the lunch crowd when they can eat it hot. I guess if you’re into cold dinners and have a cooler it would work for dinner. But you could that do by stopping in town too. I think most would opt for at least a burger from the cafe for dinner. I wonder if food trucks might be more useful in the morning for those wanting something more than a cold continental breakfast and have time while waiting for their auto.


Looking back over my response it doesn't appear to make any logical sense as worded. I have no idea what I was trying to say or where I was going with that. Rather than doubling down or trying to rescue a rational point from mindless gibberish, I'm just going to drop it and move on.


----------



## cocojacoby (Jan 18, 2020)

Palmland said:


> I wonder if Amtrak is eliminating the shuttle they offer into town for those that want lunch there. I don’t understand why they bother with either as it’s so easy to drive into town and eat at one of the many good restaurants. We checked in before we went to town so no rush to return.



I think that is sponsored by the town of Sanford and/or their businesses association.


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 19, 2020)

b243923 said:


> While onboard, be sure to visit the new Cross-Country Café, an exclusive space for Coach customers offering an expanded café menu of meals, snacks and beverages for sale as well as a festive environment during the trip.



"festive environment" That's a euphemism for "Everyone onboard is laughing at the outrageous prices of those new garbage meals they've been palming off on the sleeper passengers on the other Eastern LD trains."


----------



## lordsigma (Jan 19, 2020)

It is funny that with the auto train they are admitting the flex dining meals are inferior to the traditional dining since they are offering them to coach while sleeper still has the traditional menu.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 19, 2020)

crescent-zephyr said:


> Hasn’t the auto train always been profitable? Why would you mess it up like this?


The credit/blame goes in part to Congress making a mandate about F&B costs in particular and in part to Amtrak not figuring out how to allocate costs in such a way as to appease that mandate. The former isn't Amtrak's fault (and the Auto Train _was_ showing something like 1/5 or 1/4 of the overall F&B losses on the LD side of things); the latter...well, witness the discussions of a "cost" of $44 being tossed onto an entree and see how Amtrak could have "fixed" this.

It is _also_ quite possible that the Auto Train swung out of profitability in the last few years when ridership took a hit.



Michigan Mom said:


> Why do they call it "festive"?


Because calling it "questionable" probably wouldn't meet the marketing folks' mandate?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jan 23, 2020)

dromio515 said:


> The problem with the food 'trucks' is that it is just one truck. I followed the link and they have a different truck each day, but only one. So if the food offered on that one truck isn't to your taste...



Additionally, what if that lone food truck doesn't show up?


----------



## jis (Jan 23, 2020)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Additionally, what if that lone food truck doesn't show up?



There is always the wonderful cuisine of the enhanced CCC [emoji57]


----------



## neroden (Jan 30, 2020)

crescent-zephyr said:


> Hasn’t the auto train always been profitable? Why would you mess it up like this?


My only theory is that Mr. Anderson and/or Mr. Gardner are trying to lose more money so that they can have an excuse to cut train service. Yes, the Auto Train is profitable, like nearly all of Amtrak's long-distance trains.


----------



## neroden (Jan 30, 2020)

I guess on the Auto Train you can leave most of your luggage in the car and *just* carry a suitcase of food onboard to your coach seat!


----------



## b243923 (Jan 30, 2020)

Received an automated message today regarding my upcoming trip on February 13th.

It reminded me about the changes for coach passengers. They talked about the food trucks and new café menu. They really want to make sure passengers are aware of the changes.

My wife received her own message separate from mine.


----------



## erinch13 (Jan 31, 2020)

When we ride the AT, we get there around 11:30 or noon, and park, rather than checking our car in. We verify our room assignments are in order and snag our preferred dining time. Then we head off to someplace for lunch, then head back around 2 to board. We generally eat at 7 and take our own wine and cheese reception aboard since that ended. We even bring our own mix of Cheetos and corn chips called “festive mix” since that used to be free.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Feb 5, 2020)

The dinner menu shown at the start of this thread was what I was offered on my 1/28/20 Northbound Auto Train trip. I ordered the steak and it was very good and well prepared. The Baked Potato was larger than I expected and was good as well. The salad was quite amble in size and the veggies were fresh.

Not expecting a complimentary glass of wine, I purchased in the Lounge Car a second bottle of wine before dinner. The Lounge Car attendant informed me with about the glass of wine before completing the sale, but, I went ahead and bought the bottle knowing that I would want more once dinner was over for a night cap. I took the bottle into the Diner with me and enjoyed more with my dinner. The white wine offered was decent.

Breakfast in the morning was what has been described earlier in this thread. The Bagels were in a bread basket, wrapped in a napkin, and were served warm. 4 types of cereal were available along with the crumb cakes which were wrapped in a cellophane wrapper that nearly required an NFL player to get the wrapper open. Breakfast is available from 6:00 to 8:00 A. M. Even if the train is running late--as mine was--the time is fixed. I wonder what would happen if the train is running very early and arrives before the last call for breakfast. In response to my question about how lone passengers could stay aboard after arrival in Lorton, Holly said they want us off within 5-10 minutes after final arrival at the station.

Coach passengers did have the CCC available as well as their Lounge Car.

The only complaint about food availability was while waiting in the Sanford station. There was only one food truck outside the station and what food was available was not to the liking of the person whom I overheard. There are some bagged snacks available in the shop within the station.

A caution about when one might have dinner: Dinner is by seatings. Northbound in January, there is a light train load. Only one seating was available: 6:00 P. M. When the train has more passengers, there may be one or two additional seatings.


----------



## Palmland (Feb 5, 2020)

erinch13 said:


> When we ride the AT, we get there around 11:30 or noon, and park, rather than checking our car in. We verify our room assignments are in order and snag our preferred dining time. Then we head off to someplace for lunch, then head back around 2 to board. We generally eat at 7 and take our own wine and cheese reception aboard since that ended. We even bring our own mix of Cheetos and corn chips called “festive mix” since that used to be free.




That’s what we did as well, except didn't feel the need for snacks too. Lunch in Sanford was a real treat and don’t understand why food trucks are necessary. And a McD was nearby for those on a tight budget. The best use of food trucks would be for breakfast after arrival as the continental breakfast was forgettable and you have time while waiting for your car.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Feb 5, 2020)

Dakota 400 said:


> Only one seating was available: 6:00 P. M. When the train has more passengers, there may be one or two additional seatings.



I bet the employees were paid as if there were multiple seatings offered to the passengers.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Feb 5, 2020)

Palmland said:


> The best use of food trucks would be for breakfast after arrival as the continental breakfast was forgettable and you have time while waiting for your car.



Yes, I agree. The one problem would be if one's car would be quickly unloaded. If not quickly claimed, it would block the cars unloaded after yours. For no knowledge on my part, there were a few cars whose number were called repeatedly before their owners claimed them. The cars' numbers are not called in numerical order. My car's number was 59 and it was called 35 minutes after I left the train. Many other higher numbers were called before mine. If one is outside the station, patronizing a food truck at that time and now aware of the car numbers being announced, that would/could be a problem.


----------



## lordsigma (Feb 5, 2020)

Dakota 400 said:


> The dinner menu shown at the start of this thread was what I was offered on my 1/28/20 Northbound Auto Train trip. I ordered the steak and it was very good and well prepared. The Baked Potato was larger than I expected and was good as well. The salad was quite amble in size and the veggies were fresh.
> 
> Not expecting a complimentary glass of wine, I purchased in the Lounge Car a second bottle of wine before dinner. The Lounge Car attendant informed me with about the glass of wine before completing the sale, but, I went ahead and bought the bottle knowing that I would want more once dinner was over for a night cap. I took the bottle into the Diner with me and enjoyed more with my dinner. The white wine offered was decent.
> 
> ...



There is a shuttle you can take to downtown Sanford while waiting where there are some good choices. I do this on every trip.


----------



## OBS (Feb 5, 2020)

Dakota 400 said:


> The dinner menu shown at the start of this thread was what I was offered on my 1/28/20 Northbound Auto Train trip. I ordered the steak and it was very good and well prepared. The Baked Potato was larger than I expected and was good as well. The salad was quite amble in size and the veggies were fresh.
> 
> Not expecting a complimentary glass of wine, I purchased in the Lounge Car a second bottle of wine before dinner. The Lounge Car attendant informed me with about the glass of wine before completing the sale, but, I went ahead and bought the bottle knowing that I would want more once dinner was over for a night cap. I took the bottle into the Diner with me and enjoyed more with my dinner. The white wine offered was decent.
> 
> ...


When the train is running early, the last call for breakfast is made earlier...


----------



## BLNT (Feb 6, 2020)

I wonder how difficult it would be for them to offer something like a heat/eat Jimmy Dean breakfast sandwich. I don't think that offering a bagel, cold cereal or a highly processed crumb cake constitutes breakfast. But hey, I'm only paying a grand or more one way, so why should I expect much more than that!


----------



## lordsigma (Feb 6, 2020)

BLNT said:


> I wonder how difficult it would be for them to offer something like a heat/eat Jimmy Dean breakfast sandwich. I don't think that offering a bagel, cold cereal or a highly processed crumb cake constitutes breakfast. But hey, I'm only paying a grand or more one way, so why should I expect much more than that!



They offer Jimmy Deans in the sleeper lounge car. (Not free) not sure what the situation is now for coach.


----------



## lordsigma (Feb 6, 2020)

Dakota 400 said:


> The dinner menu shown at the start of this thread was what I was offered on my 1/28/20 Northbound Auto Train trip. I ordered the steak and it was very good and well prepared. The Baked Potato was larger than I expected and was good as well. The salad was quite amble in size and the veggies were fresh.
> 
> Not expecting a complimentary glass of wine, I purchased in the Lounge Car a second bottle of wine before dinner. The Lounge Car attendant informed me with about the glass of wine before completing the sale, but, I went ahead and bought the bottle knowing that I would want more once dinner was over for a night cap. I took the bottle into the Diner with me and enjoyed more with my dinner. The white wine offered was decent.
> 
> ...



Does coach still have some food in the lounge car or is all food served in the CCC car now? On my previous trips when everyone still got dinner the lounge cars included a stripped down cafe menu with a few basic choices (not the full national cafe car menu that the CCC has now.)


----------



## BLNT (Feb 6, 2020)

lordsigma said:


> They offer Jimmy Deans in the sleeper lounge car. (Not free) not sure what the situation is now for coach.



Good deal - more likely that I'll head that way then. Thanks.


----------



## ET2020 (Feb 6, 2020)

Dakota 400 said:


> The dinner menu shown at the start of this thread was what I was offered on my 1/28/20 Northbound Auto Train trip. I ordered the steak and it was very good and well prepared. The Baked Potato was larger than I expected and was good as well. The salad was quite amble in size and the veggies were fresh.
> 
> Not expecting a complimentary glass of wine, I purchased in the Lounge Car a second bottle of wine before dinner. The Lounge Car attendant informed me with about the glass of wine before completing the sale, but, I went ahead and bought the bottle knowing that I would want more once dinner was over for a night cap. I took the bottle into the Diner with me and enjoyed more with my dinner. The white wine offered was decent.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update, Dakota400
On the Breakfast topic; Does everyone have to be out of the dining car by 8:00, or is 8:00 the latest you can be served breakfast (for sleeper passengers) ??
ET


----------



## Dakota 400 (Feb 6, 2020)

ET2020 said:


> Thanks for the update, Dakota400
> On the Breakfast topic; Does everyone have to be out of the dining car by 8:00, or is 8:00 the latest you can be served breakfast (for sleeper passengers) ??
> ET



My SCA was quite clear that no one would be seated after 8:00. If the train arrived at its destination during that 6:00-8:00 time period when breakfast is available, departure from the train within 5-10 minutes after arrival was the priority, not serving breakfast. (At least, that is what I understood.)


----------



## Dakota 400 (Feb 6, 2020)

BLNT said:


> I wonder how difficult it would be for them to offer something like a heat/eat Jimmy Dean breakfast sandwich. I don't think that offering a bagel, cold cereal or a highly processed crumb cake constitutes breakfast. But hey, I'm only paying a grand or more one way, so why should I expect much more than that!



There appeared to be only one SA on duty in the diner for breakfast when I arrived in the diner (about 6:30 A. M.). The tables had been pre-set for breakfast after the diner closed for dinner. All that was needed was a container for Orange Juice. There may not be the personnel for even a heat/eat breakfast item in the Diner, although the Lounge Car's attendant could fix that for those who don't want to eat in the Diner. Another SA did come on duty around 7:00 and offered more coffee for anyone who wanted another cup.


----------



## CHvision (Feb 10, 2020)

The Auto train has Cross-country cars 370003 and 370004 for coach passengers.


----------

